# New Sigma dp2 Quattro Test Shoot- free for a week



## scottkinfw (Jun 30, 2014)

Will anybody be giving this a try? 

Any opinions on this new camera? The Foveon X3 sensor to me is interesting and at least worth a free week of shooting.

Here it the link.

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/sigma-dp2-test-shoot?utm_source=Sigma%20Corp%20of%20America&utm_campaign=a2ac4ab9a4-PDN_dp2_Quattro_Test_Shoot6_24_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_34bfa8ccd3-a2ac4ab9a4-50256345

Let's hear from everyone.

sek


----------



## distant.star (Jul 1, 2014)

.
I may look at what people post, but I'm not participating in their program.

1. Unless I'm wrong, I don't know any way to process RAW files from the camera. So all you have to go on is jpg out of camera.

2. I'm not comfortable having a credit card dinged for $1000 until I send the camera back. Frankly, it looks like a sales gimmick dreamed up by one of the minor marketing demons.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 1, 2014)

Good points.

I didn't know that about the no RAW!

If no raw, I have no use for it. However, I did enter, and I'll check it out. I plan to return it. If I get it, I'll post it with impressions.

Thanks.

sek



distant.star said:


> .
> I may look at what people post, but I'm not participating in their program.
> 
> 1. Unless I'm wrong, I don't know any way to process RAW files from the camera. So all you have to go on is jpg out of camera.
> ...


----------



## NancyP (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, the Sigma DP#Merrill APS-C series is good, and is on sale. I think that Sigma wants to attract existing Merrill users to try the Quattro. I may be looking at the upcoming 19mm DP1Q whenever it comes out, if the lens is a big improvement over the DP1M.

The DP2M (30mm) and DP3M (50mm) are stellar. The workflow complication involved in adding a Foveon .x3f camera to existing Bayer CFA (Canon et al) cameras exists. Sigma has a global RAW developer, Sigma Photo Pro, that does a good job of rendering, but has some speed and bugginess issues. Unfortunately, SPP doesn't do a lot of simple local adjustments, so you have to manually export image as .tif and then process in LR, PS, a pano program, etc. PITA. Microcontrast and color subtlety are the reasons to use the DP#Ms. These are great landscape cameras. Color accuracy may not be consistent, but hey, I am shooting RAW. 

The early news on the Sigma fora is that the DP2M and DP2Q are quite close in image quality, with the DP2M winning on microcontrast and color subtlety, and the DP2Q winning on color accuracy straight out of camera. I am very happy with DP2M and DP3M, and don't expect to get their Quattro equivalents. I would like to see a 20 to 24 MP (DP#M is 15 MP) full frame sensor, which might be a medium format-killer, as long as the on-board and RAW developer processing improves in speed. BTW, the Merrill APS-C sensor is used in QC at Sigma lens factory, sensor installed in a shift frame so a full frame image can be composited.


----------

